# Installing VLC - FreeBSD 8.0 i386



## BitUnique (Feb 17, 2010)

```
===>  Installing for taglib-rcc-1.6.1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if audio/taglib already installed
===>   An older version of audio/taglib is already installed (taglib-1.5)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of audio/taglib
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
```


I have updated the snapshot and extracted it.  
Any idea what to do next here?


----------



## achix (Feb 17, 2010)

Just do a
`#  portupgrade audio/taglib`
first


----------



## BitUnique (Feb 17, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> Just do a
> `#  portupgrade audio/taglib`
> first



Are you saying portupgrade is a command here? Because on my system that is not a command. 

I have how ever cd'd in to the audio/taglib directory and did a 
	
	



```
make deinstall
```
 followed by a 
	
	



```
make reinstall
```
 to no avail.


----------



## achix (Feb 17, 2010)

BitUnique said:
			
		

> Are you saying portupgrade is a command here? Because on my system that is not a command.


Yes, and a very popular one :e
just do
`# pkg_add  -r portupgrade`



			
				BitUnique said:
			
		

> I have how ever cd'd in to the audio/taglib directory and did a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



show to us the full progression, please.


----------



## BitUnique (Feb 17, 2010)

```
pandora# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for audio/taglib
```


```
pandora# make reinstall
===>  Installing for taglib-rcc-1.6.1
===>   taglib-rcc-1.6.1 depends on shared library: rcc.2 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if audio/taglib already installed
===>   An older version of audio/taglib is already installed (taglib-1.5)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of audio/taglib
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/taglib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/taglib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/taglib.
```


----------



## BitUnique (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, i might add. that portupgrade doesnt seem to work. Its installed, but not working. Maybe there is a file that needs configuration?


----------



## BitUnique (Feb 17, 2010)

Allright, im upgrading it now. Where is the edit thread button? :S


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

It's right behind the FAQ link.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

You might want to read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html and ports(7) to get a feel for how ports are installed and upgraded using utilities like portupgrade and portmaster. You can do just about everything using 'make', but you'll get lost pretty quickly.


----------



## BitUnique (Feb 17, 2010)

I got it working now. Thanks.


----------

